# How do you sync photos from the iPhone 5 to my iPads?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how to sync the photos that are on my iPhone 5 to my iPads?


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have Photo Stream turned on in the iCloud section in Settings for both the iPhone and the iPads, any pictures you take with the phone should sync to your iPads.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I will try that.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did it!!! I did have the Photostream on, but I had to click on the name, Photostream, in the Photos App. in my iPad Mini. Then I watched the photos populate on the screen. On my Ipad 2, it did not work. Maybe it does not work in older iPads. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

You're welcome! 

Did you have wi-fi turned on on your iPad 2? If I recall correctly, the photos will only sync via wi-fi.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I keep wifi on all the time.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have an iPad2 and an iPhone 4S. So far, I've chosen to not put my photos in the cloud. I've been using a very simple app called Photo Transfer App by ERC Lab to do the transfer. You download the app to both devices, open it in both devices, then pick the photos to transfer and hit send. (That's the basics, anyway, although there are some additional features you can use.) It works fine and is fast.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Toby said:


> I did it!!! I did have the Photostream on, but I had to click on the name, Photostream, in the Photos App. in my iPad Mini. Then I watched the photos populate on the screen. On my Ipad 2, it did not work. Maybe it does not work in older iPads. Thank you so much for your help!


What version of iOS do you have on your iPad 2? Photostream requres iOS 5.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought that I did. All that I can find is that I have 6.1.3. The iPad says that all my updates are up to date. Is ios 5 listed on the iPad?


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

If your updates are up to date, then I'm not sure why Photostream is not working on your iPad 2. Have you tried rebooting it?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No, but I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

IT WORKED!!! Thanks so much!


----------

